# Reciclando la electrónica



## ciri (Dic 14, 2007)

Convertimos este post, para crear un lugar en donde se puedan encontrar pequeños proyectos sobre el reciclaje de productos electrónicos. Esos proyectos que se les ocurren o simplemente los encontraron por internet. Algua vez ya se hablo en el foro sobre el reciclaje ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17120.html ), pero creo que estaría bueno poner proyectos o ideas más solidificadas.

Para mantener un poco el orden voy a tratar de hacer un índice, con los proyectos que se vallan poniendo con su título como una pequeña descripción. Los trabajos que se agregen nuevos tendrán un * (asterisco) para poder identificarlos.

ÍNDICE:
Altavoz Con Un Disco Duro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/134707/
Alternador trifásico https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/134175/
Dimmer en un mouse https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=20488
Disipador de PC  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128846/
Disquetes https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146881/
Esfera de espejos con CD's https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/127764/
Esqueleto de "mini-segway" https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138326/
Fuente portátil https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128328/
Gabinetes de PC https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146883/
Lámpara con CD's https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128166/
Linterna recargable https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128328/
Microscopio con un lector de CD/DVD https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/133321/
Mini generador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/142819/
Montar varias fuentes ATX en un mismo ordenador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146807/
Mouse https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146882/
PoROM Pompero, 2.0 *https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146880/
Reciclando una Fuente ATX https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132331/
Teléfono casero https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/136574/
Unidad disco 3 1/2 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=23133
Unidad lectora CD o DVD https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128283/


----------



## ciri (Jul 28, 2008)

Necesitamos:
* Tijera
* Cds Viejos
* Bola de Telgopor
* Pegamento
* y un gato curioso..  

Fuente (http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/1019284/Como-hacer-una-bola-de-discoteca-con-cds-viejos.html)

Si fogonazo me lo permite.. lo podés combinar con esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/armate-show-laser-2u-15455/
Digamos que lo apuntas a la esfera.. y queda algo muy divertido..



Acá encontre bagando por internet.. algunos usos..

1. Se original y en lugar de hacer una piramide con cartas, hazla con cds.
2. Usalos como muestra para decirle a la mesera de que tamaño quieres tus hot-cakes.
3. Si haces mas grande el hoyo del centro puedes meter por ahi el cuello de una botella, y asi cuando se caiga no se derramara tanto liquido.
4. Haz la prueba a ver si puedes meter tus dedos en 10 cds simultaneamente.
5. Escribeles algo y dalos como tarjetas de navidad de la era tecnologica.
6. Compra relojes baratos, quitales el mecanismo, y ponselo al cd. Vende relojes de cds!
7. Acercate a desconocidos en la calle y regalales un cd. Si te preguntan de que es, responde: misteriosamente "Cuando llegue el momento lo sabra".
8. Trozalos y comienza un nuevo panico nacional por el miedo a que te mueras porque alguien metio trozos de cd en tu manzana.
9. Usalos como tapas para los vasos en tu nuevo cafe futuristico. El orificio del centro es para el popote.
10. Ponlos 2 en cada sobre y manda todos los que puedas a las oficinas de AOL, para desquitarte por todos los cds que han desperdiciado.
11. Forralos con cabello de una peluca y hazte un peinado estilo princesa Leia.
12. Pega varios a una cartulina y en un dia que haya mucho sol sal a la calle y apunta el reflejo a los taxistas, a ver cuantos chocan.
13. Usalos como sustitutos de post-its.
14. Ponles mensajes cripticos como "mira a tu derecha" o "Cuidado arriba" y metelos en libros de la biblioteca.
15. Ingeniatelas para hacer origami con cds.
16. Pintalos de verde, luego subete a un globo y cuando pases por encima del estadio de futbol arrojalos a la multitud, a ver cuantos creen que es dinero y se avalanzan sobre ellos.


----------



## trutos (Jul 30, 2008)

gbueno siguendo con la idea del reciclaje pasando por la calle hacia la casa de mi primo me encontre una lampara de escritorio que estaba en la basura bueno me acorde de este hilo y me dispuse a ver que tenia de malo y era el transformador 220V a 12V y me dispuce a no desechar este accesorio por lo que lo he instalado a la alimentacion desde la fuente de mi pc quedando muy util y asi bajar un poco al consumo electrico de mi pieza.


----------



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 30, 2008)

Mi padre hace cosas parecidas con las cajas de las cintas de casett (audio) las va pegando y hace un porta CDs


----------



## ciri (Jul 30, 2008)

Para todos aquellos que tienen catálogos enteros de CD'S, sin usar, esta puede ser una buena opción de reciclado...

los encontré buscando otras cosas, nada que ver con el tema.. pero me gustaron..

Versión n1:
http://mootion.com/story.php?id=951

Fuente(http://www.tcnj.edu/~jones37/cd.html)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 31, 2008)

Como le gusta a la gente recargar el USB. jajaja

Bue otra cosa para resiclar son los cabezales de CD y DVD, van a poder recuperar , 

2 motores en el caso de los DVD de mas de 10000rpm. 
2 micros finales de carrera, el diodo laser propiamente dicho, un espejito dicroico   (muy interesante y liviano), 
el foto detector, el sistema de enfoque del cd ( bobinitas, montadas sobre imanes (chiquitos y cuadradito resiclables tambien para alguna prueba de motor) que tiene movimiento muy presiso. 

Saludos

PD: estoy desarmando cabezal que encuentro para el laser destructor del mundo.


----------



## ciri (Jul 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> PD: estoy desarmando cabezal que encuentro para el laser destructor del mundo.



Karapalida.. creo que esto te puede llegar a gustar..

Una unidad de lectora de CDROM contiene prácticamente lo mismo que una grabadora y que un DVD. La mecánica es muy similar, y la electrónica también.

Las diferencias, que casi no vamos a poder apreciarlas, están en la precisión del posicionamiento y seguimiento (mecánica mejor y drivers más sofisticados) y la potencia de cálculo del procesador de la electrónica. En la óptica también hay diferencias, pero no las apreciaremos. A simple vista todo parece igual. 





Esto es una antigua grabadora de CD de X4. Destapada no se distingue de un lector.




En la electrónica se puede apreciar bastante complejidad, pero no es significativo, varía bastante con los chipsets




Así queda el despiece. 

   1. Flash AM29F002N 256K por 8 bit.
   2. Ram dinámica V53C818H35 512K x 16 bit. Es la cache de la grabadora.
   3. M62364 DA de 8 canales y 8bit. Puede ser útil.
   4. Reguladores de tensión de la serie 78xx.
   5. Circuitos analógicos de audio.
   6. Panel frontal. 1 jack hembra de 3 mm. 4 pulsadores y un LED.

Por la otra cara hay un BA5938 y un BA6856. Son los drivers de los motores y del sistema de enfoque y tracking, pero no he encontrado las datasheet. También hay 5 transistores BCP69, pueden ser interesantes si queremos miniaturizar. No merece la pena calentarse la cabeza más. Además es todo SMD lo que complica desmontarlo y más todavía utilizarlo. Esto es lo que queda de la electrónica:




Pasamos a ver la mecánica.:




   1.  Motor y reductor de la bandeja. Yo lo guardaría en conjunto.
   2. Bandeja. Puede verse la cremallera que la acciona.
   3. Cortando por aquí podemos obtener el conjunto moto-reductor de la bandeja.
   4. Motor brushless de giro del disco.
   5. Unidad óptica (cabeza).
   6. Motor de la cabeza, con su reductor y cremallera.
   7. Encoder de la cabeza. Al ser un grabador lo necesita para guiar a la cabeza por el disco mientras lo graba. En un lector el guiado se hace leyendo la información que contiene el disco.

Detalle de la mecánica de la cabeza.




   1.  Alojamiento del motor de giro del disco.
   2. Motor de giro del disco desmontado.
   3. Rotor del motor de giro del disco.
   4. Disco de sujeción. Sujeta el CD presionándolo junto con otro metálico mediante el imán 5.
   5. Imán de sujeción del disco. Es muy potente. Suele estar o una u otra pieza de sujeción del disco, en este caso esta en el lado del motor.
   6. Detectores de efecto hall del motor de giro.
   7. Encoder del mecanismo de la cabeza. Este chip es un detector de efecto hall con amplificador y salida digital. Detecta el giro de un imán que hay en el eje del motor.
   8. Motor de la cabeza.
   9. Reductor del motor de la cabeza. Yo guardaría todo el conjunto, cabeza incluida. Sirve para hacer un servo lineal.
  10. Cabeza de lectura, en este caso lectura escritura.

He cortado el resto de la mecánica y guardo el reductor de la bandeja y la bandeja cortada. Sirve para hacer movimientos lineales de bastante carrera. En esta foto se aprecia el reductor y la cremallera de la bandeja cortada..




Desmonto la cabeza, para dejar el motor-reductor y el chasis.




   1.  Electrónica de la cabeza, de ninguna utilidad.
   2. Detector óptico de la cabeza. Esta colocado en la posición 3. Es un chip con varios fotodetectores que permiten hacer el enfoque, tracking y leer el disco. ¿Sirve para otra cosa?
   3. Aquí va el detector óptico.
   4. Conjunto de lentes, prismas y polarizadores. Si te gusta la óptica o el láser puede ser útil.
   5. Láser. Va pegado en muchos modelos, difícil de quitar.
   6. Imán del sistema de enfoque y tracking de la cabeza. Muy potente. También se puede guardar la lente.

Como puede verse no hay mucha diferencia entre este mecanismo y el de un DVD. Lo más útil que se puede obtener es la mecánica. Como ya he dicho antes prefiero guardar los reductores completos, son más útiles que los motores solos.

Fuente(http://heli.xbot.es/fd/cdrom.htm)


----------



## Elvic (Jul 31, 2008)

saludos a todos 

pues si anthony123 ya tenia tiempo de no comentaba, pero es que cada ves los temas cambian a una velocidad  impresionante y no hay manera de llevarles el paso je  ops:   

pero aquí seguimos 
ahora le muestro una fotos de una _fuente con el lm317_ metida en un radio portatil ya no existen estos creo ...  

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fuente1.jpg

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fuente2.jpg


y enseguida una linterna, ets  trabajando con una batería recargable, no se si les haya pasado 
pero ahora los juguetes tiene menor tiempo de vida o son mas delicados ... pero se descompone mas fácilmente y este fue el caso,  
con la bateria de un juguete que ya no servia se la arranque y se la coloque a una linterna y es asi como quedo la linterna con batería recargable.
http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linterna1.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linterna2.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linterna3.jpg
presupuesto es una linterna ya antigua    , pues ahora ya hasta las venden con conexión al internet jajaja   ya ven que todas las cosas ahora si no estan conectadas al internet no son funcionales,  no lo tomen enserio estas dos ultimas lineas es broma,     

suerT


----------



## mcrven (Jul 31, 2008)

Elvic... Para el próximo Dimm-Mouse, utiliza el chip de control electrónico para subir y bajar la luz. Así no pierde la forma y lo manejas con los botones.

Bye...


----------



## Elvic (Jul 31, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Elvic... Para el próximo Dimm-Mouse, *utiliza el chip de control electrónico* para subir y bajar la luz. Así no pierde la forma y lo manejas con los botones.
> 
> Bye...




por supuesto buena idea la que mencionas aunque algo complicada para mi conocimiento,
porque ademas de implementar la etapa de potencia, con el control para que me sirvan los botones del mouse, tendría que saber como funciona al circuito..   

silo hiciera con un pic y optoacoplador, pudiera ser que si, 

aunque si tuve esas idea de usar lo botones y como ademas este dimmer  lo utilizo para conectarle un soldador (cautin), se me ocurriría ponerle un LM35 o un termistor para que llegando a una temperatura se apagara y así mantener una temperatura..

pero si es muy buena tu idea , solo que estas cosas están hechas de basura y no le vamos a invertir dinero y mucho menos esfuerzo para realizar, yo digo  

así que de todos modos apoyo tu idea, y que alguien se anime a  ahcer  algo como lo mecionas y nos pase como utilizar el _utiliza el chip de control electrónico_ 

suert


----------



## mcrven (Jul 31, 2008)

No Elvic, no es necesario aumentar nada. Siemens fabrica un chip de esos que funciona directamente con AC. Hey dimmers que vienen con él instalado.
Te consigues uno, le sacas las tripas y lo montas en el mouse. A lo sumo deberás modificar la posición de los pulsadores.

Bye...


----------



## ciri (Ago 2, 2008)

Seguimos aprovechando partes de un viejo ordenador. En esta caso se trata del radiadior o disipador de calor que tienen las CPUs.

creo que las imágenes hablan por si solas..














fuentehttp://www.instructables.com/id/Fun-With-a-Heat-Sink-Geekify-Your-Home/)


----------



## trutos (Ago 20, 2008)

esta gueno el aporte, yo me he reciclado una fuente de impresora para probar mis experimentillos con pic's, cuando tenga en mis manos una camara le envio fotitos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola, yo cuando era muy joven y estaba "corto" de recursos economicos me pasaba por las chatarreras y encontraba cantidad de componentes para reciclar, la gente suele tirar TV, radios, ordenadores, impresoras y un sin fin de aparatos que llevan componentes que nos vienen de maravilla a los "experimentadores"


----------



## trutos (Ago 20, 2008)

sii ami me paso lo mismo la otra ves y logre quedarme con unas 6 fuentes de pc estaban buenas en rtodo sentido , 3 pantallas de pc, unos teclados, media impresora laser una impresora de punto  y varias ups la cual una esta a medio otor aun porque no encuentro la falla , a too esto si alguien sabe si dentro del foro ahy algo para arreglar ups, ,e refiero a información porfa vor comunicarlo por este mismo medio , de antemano gracias


----------



## ciri (Ago 22, 2008)

Estas disqueteras de 3 y 1/2 pulgadas todavía son corrientes, también contienen cosas interesantes.




Comienzo desmontando la de la izquierda, de nuevo se quitan todos los tornillos y queda esto:




Se ha obtenido, de izquierda a derecha:

1. Chasis mecánico (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138326/).
2. Detector de infrarrojos de herradura. Detecta la pista cero. Mini de verdad, para aplicaciones de alta miniaturización muy útil.
3. Tornillos variados. Demasiado pequeños y cortos. Los desecho.
4. Guía de la cabeza. Esta vez no hay casquillos. Se aprovecha por su dureza para hacer herramientas.
5. Rodamiento del extremo del eje motor.
6. Motor paso a paso de la cabeza. En las disqueteras de 3 y 1/2 lo motores no suelen poder aprovecharse. El rotor es flotante y ha de centrarse con un rodamiento externo.
7. Driver del motor paso a paso.
8. Microinterruptores que detectan el disco, la densidad y la protección de escritura.
9. Electrónica del motor de giro y motor. Del motor aprovecharemos varios detectores o el propio motor.
10. Electrónica analógica de lectura y digital de control. Aprovecharemos el driver del motor paso a paso.

De la disquetera de la derecha queda esto otro (casi lo mismo):




En la foto puede verse de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo:

1. Chasis mecánico (directo a la chatarra).
2. Electrónica de control.
3. Motor de giro del disco.
4. Detector de infrarrojos de herradura. Igualmente pequeño.
5. Tornillos variados. También los desecho.
6. Guía de la cabeza.
7. Motor paso a paso de la cabeza. Igual que en el otro caso necesita de un rodamiento externo.
8. Rodamiento del extremo del eje del motor paso a paso.
9. Microinterruptor. Detecta la presencia del disco.

Este es un detalle de los elementos de las dos disqueteras anteriores. De la electrónica se ha desmontado el driver y el resto se ha desechado y algunos detectores y el resto se ha desechado.




Puede observarse de izquierda a derecha en la fila de abajo, además de lo ya explicado, un led SMD 3 microinterrptores, el detector de herradura, el driver del motor paso a paso, el motor, la guía, el rodamiento dos microinterruptores dobles, el otro detector de herradura, el otro driver y un led verde. Recordar buscar la información técnica de los chips antes de desmontarlos. Si no puedes encontrarte con una caja de circuitos inútiles.

Finalmente desmontamos los motores. También pueden utilizarse completos, como vimos antes.




Pueden observarse 2 grupos de 3 detectores de efecto hall, en el grupo de la derecha hay uno más: el el detector de índice de sector cero. El motor de la izquierda usaba un captador de bobina en lugar de uno de efecto hall. En la izquierda puede verse el eje del motor y el casquillo de bronce antifricción. En la derecha lo mismo más un rodamiento. Es muy pequeño, de 4 mm de diámetro interior y 8 mm de exterior pero puede ser útil.

fuente(http://www.xbot.es/heli/wp/?p=4)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola ciri, los tornillos pequeños nunca los deseches....nunca sabes cuando te puede hacer falta uno, y por ser pequeños ocupan poco sitio en un pote de cristal...

Decía un general...(no recuerdo cual) que por un clavo perdió una batalla

Un saludo


----------



## ciri (Ago 22, 2008)

creo que de esas frascos.. tengo.. toda una colección de tornillos..


----------



## El nombre (Ago 22, 2008)

ja! y siempre se pierde el que no se tiene!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Hombre¡¡ si ya tienes bastantes reservas es lógico, pero piensa que hay estudiantes que no tienen a penas 3 resistencias en su stock de componentes..por ahí y iba mi observación..claro

No recomendar a " priori " tirarlos.

Solamente era eso, un saludo y me perdonas si en algo te he molestado.


----------



## sony (Ago 22, 2008)

tienes toda la rason eb7ctx ,yo recuerdo que antes yo los tiraba los tornillitos que me sobraban  y hace como dos años los he ido juntando y ya tengo como cinco kilos de puros tornillitos .
a y como me sancan  de apuros.


----------



## ciri (Ago 22, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> No recomendar a " priori " tirarlos.
> Solamente era eso, un saludo y me perdonas si en algo te he molestado.



Esta no hay problema... quise decir que no los tiro.. por eso tengop ya varios frascos..

igual que engranajes.. correas.. resortes...


----------



## jorger (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola.
Por curiosidad,¿alguien ha hecho algo interesante con el servo lineal de la cabeza de un lector/grabador de cd/dvd?
Porque yo tengo aquí 2 que saqué de 2 lectores i no se me ocurre nada para hacer con ellos...

Y lo del laser,quise hacerlo pero e con tan mala suerte que 1 de los lectores era de dvd y al buscar en la cabeza los 2 lasers me encuentro con que están encapsulados,como si fueran un ci cada uno y tienen un montón de patillas  :evil: .
Porqué tendré tan mala suerte....

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Ago 23, 2008)

Mirando entre mis “hardware detritus” me encontré con un viejo lector de CD. El lector de CD utiliza una lente para leer la superficie del CDROM mediante un laser, y tiene una focal muy corta.

Se me ocurrió mirar por la lente desde muy cerca a la superficie de mi brazo tambien muy cerca de la lente, la sorpresa fué cuando después de moverla un rato para encontrar el punto de enfoque, pude ver uno de los poros de mi piel a un tamaño increible.
Pensé entonces, y si la acoplo a una webcam.

De momento y para hacer pruebas, utilicé un poco de cartulina negra para acoplar la lente y quitar la luz de alrededor.

La lente tiene una distancia de enfoque muy corta, como de 1 o 2 milimetros, por lo que no es un sistema muy comodo para según que cosas, pero para jugar está bien.
http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=ynKSg...opio-con-un-lector-de-cddvd-y-una-webcam.html

Fuente(http://www.kalanda.com/como-hacer-un-microscopio-con-un-lector-de-cddvd-y-una-webcam.html)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

Ostras¡¡ se me ocurre que se puede usar para encontrar micro fisuras en las soldaduras y malos contactos en los componentes SMD

Es un buen invento...Si


----------



## El nombre (Ago 25, 2008)

El monitor me ha dejado de funcionar. Es una pantalla plana. Después de la revisíón se observaba que los tubos intentaban arrancar y se apagaban al primer intento. Al desmontarlos uno quemado. 
Le he puesto uno de escaner y se ha quedado de cine. Es más corto (unos 4cm) queda un poco de sombra en un lateral que apenas se aprecia.
Viva el reciclado de componentes.
Los tubitos fluorescentes de los escaners van de cine para resaltar cosas. 

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 27, 2008)

Obtener un alternador de un desguace es relativamente fácil pero no muy barato. En cambio es mucho más caro encontrar un alternador trifàsico comercial. De todas maneras podemos construir un pequeño alternador trifásico de una manera muy sencila. Vamos a ello.

En primer lugara necesitamos una disquetera rota. La abrimos y separamos el motor. Debajo teneis la fotografia de un motor paso a paso (stepper) de una disquetera de 3,5 pulgadas (es mucho mejor una de 5,25 pulgadas).





Quitamos los tornillos del nucleo y los bobinados y los desoldamos dela placa con cuidado. Abajo vemos el cojinete de bronce, los tres tornillos para sujetar el cojinete, los 12 bobinados (es una máquina de 12 polos / 3 fases / 2 = 2 pares de polos) y el rotor con los imanes permanentes de excitación. Estos imanes son el círculo de color negro. Podemos notar sus polos si deslizamos una pequeña pieza fèrrica por su interior (un pequeño destornillador o alambre).




Haremos una placa de circuito impreso para conectar fiablemente los bobinados (en estrella o triangulo) y poder sujetar fácilmente el conjunto. Además pegaremos una pequeña polea al rotor para poder hacerlo girar mediante una correa.




Vamos a probar nuestro alternador trifásico. Para ello utilitzaremos un motor de corriente continua y una fuente de alimentación regulable para poder variar la velocidad. Ponemos una polea al motor yuna goma elàstica como correa. A las 6 connexiones del alternador conectamos 3 pequeñas bombillas de linterna. Si alimentamos el motor este hará girar al alternador, que proporcionará suficiente corriente para encender las bombillas. Si desconectamos alguna de les fases veremos com la energia consumida por el motor varia. Al variar tambien la velocitat de giro, también varia la tensió generada naturalment en frecuencia y voltaje.




Si no estamos convencidos que se genera corriente alterna podemos probarlo con unos LED, conectando dos en antiparalelo a cada fase. En la fotografia de abajo el motor es otro modelo.




Para confirmar el desfase entre les tres salidas utilitzarem un osciloscopio de doble trazo que conectarem a dos fases cualquiera. Si variamos la velocitat variara el periodo de la señal que se visualiza y también su amplitud.





fuente(http://www.xtec.es/~aubieto/alternador/index_castella.htm)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Se ve muy bueno el articulo..!


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2008)

Altavoz Con Un Disco Duro:

Aunque este es un truco muy viejo, no hay muchos sitios donde expliquen cómo hacerlo paso a paso. De lo que se trata, como indica el título del post, es de convertir un disco duro normal y corriente en un altavoz o parlante. ¿Imposible? No, no es imposible.

Fundamento teórico: ¿qué es lo que ocurre?

Los discos magnéticos se basan en el almacenamiento de la información por grabación magnética en las superficies de uno o varios platos circulares recubiertos de una capa magnetizable y en los cuales se graban en circunferencias concéntricas. Cada una constituye una pista y están divididas en arcos iguales llamados sectores. La lectura de los datos se produce gracias a una cabeza o cápsula que está insertada en el extremo de un brazo mecánico móvil. El brazo sitúa rápidamente la cabeza en la pista y sector que se quiere leer o escribir, y para ello es necesario que pueda moverse. Nosotros nos vamos a aprovechar de estas propiedades electromecánicas.

En esencia, el brazo se mueve gracias a una bobina insertada en su extremo y que se encuentra en el interior de un imán. Al variar la corriente que circula por la bobina, se crea una inducción electromagnética que provoca el movimiento. Si se introduce una corriente tan variable como una señal de audio entre los extremos de la bobina, la inducción creada también variará analógicamente de forma que el brazo vibrará simultáneamente con la misma señal sobre los platos. Un sonido no es sino una vibración y como tal, es perfectamente audible. A efectos prácticos, es el mismo sistema que utilizan los altavoces de verdad.

Paso a paso:

1. Lo primero de todo es reunir los materiales. Por supuesto, necesitas un disco duro. No importa el tipo de HDD, marca o modelo. También vale una disquetera o cualquier dispositivo que lleve elementos mecánicos como los explicados anteriormente. Huelga decir que el disco duro que utilices debe de ser uno que no funcione o esté demasiado obsoleto. Si empleas uno decente lo más probable es que acabes rompiéndolo, así que no vayas a cargarte el tuyo sólo por hacer el indio un rato. También es necesario un conector de audio de los de toda la vida, de los que se usan para conectar los auriculares al mp3, los altavoces a la tarjeta de sonido, etc. Si tienes unos auriculares viejos puedes cortar el cable porque lo vamos a utilizar para conectarlo al disco duro. 

http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=audio1mh2.jpg

Las herramientas que se van a utilizar sirven básicamente para abrir el disco duro. Esta va a ser la tarea más difícil porque por lo general vienen herméticamente cerrados y algunos son duros de pelar. Pueden venir sellados, con tornillos de estrella, de tipo allen, remachados... Hay decenas de sistemas por lo que esta parte la dejo a tu imaginación en función de tu HDD.

2. Abrimos la carcasa del disco duro. El mío, que es un Samsung WU32543A de 2.54 GB, viene cerrado sólo con tornillos, por lo que sólo me basta un destornillador de estrella y hacer algo de palanca:

http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desmontar1bk2.jpg

Así es un dico duro por dentro:Los platos giratorios y el brazo
mecánico que lee sus superficies. En el interior del objeto de la esquina inferior derecha está la bobina emparedada entre un imán.

http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=discoabierto1hm2.jpg

3. El tercer paso es identificar los extermos de la bobina. Estos suelen ser dos contactos de soldadura unidos a un circuito impreso flexible. En la foto están señalados con dos toscas flechas:

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=detallecontactos1pq4.jpg

4. Ahora hay que conectar el cable de audio a dichos contactos. Para ello tenemos que pelar un extremo del cable y dejar el conector intacto en el otro extremo. Si es un cable de auriculares seguramente tendrá dos canales de audio independientes: uno para el derecho y otro para el izquierdo (es decir, estéreo). Sólo utilizaremos uno de ellos, el R o el L, tal y como indica la figura:

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=discoduro1tn8.jpg

Cada canal tiene a su vez dos cables, uno es el positivo y otro el negativo. Estos son los que vamos a conectar a su respectivo contacto en el disco duro. No importa la polaridad, es decir, da igual en qué contacto de la bobina enchuféis el positivo o el negativo.

http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=contactos1hd9.jpg

5. Por último, enchufa el conector de audio a cualquier reproductor como un iPOD, un mp3, la tarjeta de sonido de tu ordenador, un discman,... y comprueba su funcionamiento (vuelve a mirar el video para ver el resultado final).

NOTA: No hace falta conectarlo a la fuente de alimentación ni nada

En YouTube hay muchos videos con virguerías que hace la gente utilizando este método, con modificaciones o mejoras bastante chulas.

Fuente:http://atalayadetirion.blogspot.com/2008/07/convertir-un-disco-duro-en-altavoz.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mi HDD:
http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen003xk2.jpg

Yo en particular hice unos cambios:
En vez de soldar los cables justo al lado de la bobina (esto hace frenar mucho el movimiento del brazo),seguí las pistas de ésta del cable plano asta el conector y ahí puse los 2 cables.No me hizo falta soldarlos,es más,nunca he tenido que hacerlo en todos los hdds que he tenido   

Éste y el último que para mí fué obligatirio:
http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen002vw31ty7.jpg

Donde pone el 2 (cuadrado amarillo) tube que poner un tope con una lámina de hierro y un trozo de goma,para que el cabezal ,al moverse,no golpeara la parte de los discos y el motor.

Donde pone el 1 son la terminales de la bobina y puse los cables por debajo para no tener que soldar.

PD:Si hacéis esto y queréis hacer la prueba del movimiento del cabezal ,venid aquí:
YouTube - Bass Test - Demanding tracks for your system [Bass Test] 2
A partir de los 30s.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 30, 2008)

muy bueno..

pero arregla las etiquetas.. después lo linkeo..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 30, 2008)

Mira vos que lindo che.

el sonido lo genera el cabezlcito raspando contra el disco? o el movimiento propio del brasito?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 30, 2008)

me parece que ninguna de las dos cosas, me reservo la opinion hasta que conteste alguno que sepa. saludos


P.D:karapalida, como va la pc con los 2 discos?


----------



## jorger (Ago 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Mira vos que lindo che.
> 
> el sonido lo genera el cabezlcito raspando contra el disco? o el movimiento propio del brasito?


No hay cablecito que raspe en el disco.
El disco hace como de eco.
El sonido lo produce la bobina del brazo que está entre los 2 imanes de lo que es el bloque del cabezal es decir,la bobina interactúa con los 2 imanes ,como si se tratase de un altavoz (solo que éste tiene solo 1 iman) aunque el movimiento que produce es distinto. No sé si me explico   
El principio de funcionamiento es exactamente que el de un altavoz normal.

Cuando lo puse a funcionar con el link de prueba me sorprendío bastante al ver los movimientos tan bruscos que hace el brazo del cabezal en algunos momentos  

Si queréis hacer que suene música y a la vez se mueva el brazo,buscad una canción que tenga muchos graves   

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 31, 2008)

mmm, dijo la muda. jajaja

me parece que no es asi, aca tengo el disco y el "cabezalsito" cuando lo moves sin que el disco este girando raspa haciendo un sonido agudo, me pare que por ahi viene el sonido, a la tarde lo conecto a un lm386, y vemos de donde joraca sale el sonido.

Zeta, me canse de renegar, no pude, lo cambie por otro sata, pero tengo que hacer la prueba de reinstalar win con los dos discos puestos de entrada. Saludos gracias por preguntar.


----------



## jorger (Ago 31, 2008)

Aaaaaa perdon por la equivocación  ops: .
Los cabezalcitos se los quité porque hacían ruido al raspar y frenaba un montón el movimiento del brazo del cabezal.
Si te fijas un poco en mis fotos te darás cuenta de que no tiene cabezalcitos   .

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Sep 10, 2008)

DESCRIPCIÓN:

Este aparato sirve como un sencillo pero eficaz sistema de comunicación para cortas distancias, el cual se puede utilizar para comunicar varias habitaciones en el hogar, comunicar el taller (o nuestro laboratorio secreto) con la sala o la cocina y así mantener la gente alejada de nuestro sitio de inspiración. Incluso los chicos pueden usarlo para tener una línea privada con sus vecinitos, una línea por la que se puede hablar durante horas y sin recibos telefónicos.



FUNCIONAMIENTO:

Su funcionamiento se basa en el amplificador de sonido que posee una radio grabadora convencional, para amplificar la señal proveniente de un micrófono o de la cápsula fonocaptora de la casetera, es decir, del aparatito que lee la cinta.

Para convertir la radio grabadora en este sencillo sistema telefónico, basta con conectar varios parlantes en la entrada para el micrófono e igual número de parlantes en la salida para audífonos. Luego basta con llevar un micrófono y un parlante a cada habitación o lugar donde se desea colocar, contando para ello con cables largos. Luego se enciende la radio grabadora y se pone en la función “Tape” o “Mic”, se gradúa el volumen y listo, a disfrutar de teléfono gratis.


MATERIALES:

-Una radio grabadora viejita pero en buen estado, preferiblemente con entrada para micrófono y salida para audífonos.




4 parlantes de 8W y aproximadamente 2 ½” de diámetro.




20 metros de cable duplex # 22 o similar.




2 bananas monofónicas que calcen en la entrada del micrófono y de audífonos




2 cajas de madera, metal o plástico de aproximadamente 30cm de alto, 10cm de ancho y 5cm de profundidad.




2 conectores hembra para las bananas monofónicas.

(Solo si la radio grabadora no tiene salida para audífonos y entrada para micrófono)


y algo mas:silicona,pegante,soldadura,etc


PROCEDIMIENTO:

1. Se abren dos agujeros en la cara frontal de cada caja como lo indica la figura. Estos agujeros deben tener un diámetro un poco inferior al diámetro de los parlantes.

Luego se pegan con silicona o cualquier otro pegante, cada parlante en su sitio.




2. Ahora, si la radio grabadora tiene entrada para micrófono y salida para audífonos, lo cual es lo ideal, se conecta un trozo de cable duplex de 5m a cada parlante, teniendo en cuenta la polaridad. Es decir, el cable con la línea de color rojo o blanco va al borne positivo.
3. Luego, los extremos libres de cada cable se sacan por un pequeño agujerito que se debe abrir en la parte posterior de la caja.




4 A continuación, los cables que vienen de los parlantes ubicados en la parte inferior de la caja se van a conectar a una misma banana, respetando como siempre la polaridad. El borne central de la banana es el positivo, y esta banana debe enchufarse en la entrada para micrófono.




5. Ahora se procede igual con los parlantes ubicados en la parte superior de las cajitas, y la banana en este caso, debe enchufarse en la salida para audífonos.



6. Si su radio grabadora no posee estas salidas, deberá hacerlas utilizando para ello los conectores hembra para bananas monofónicas.

Busque un lugar adecuado en el cuerpo de la radio grabadora para instalar estos conectores, abra dos agujeros del diámetro del tornillo hueco metálico de los conectores, separados mas o menos 2cm, y luego instálelos ajustando bien la tuerca.




7. Para la salida de audio identifique los cables que llegan a los parlantes de la radio grabadora. Suspenda los parlantes y conecte los cables que iban a uno de ellos en uno de los conectores que se instalaron.

Le sugiero que introduzca una banana en el conector e identifique bien cuales de las tres patas que tiene, son las que hacen contacto con la banana, y también, cual es positiva y cual negativa (Siempre se debe respetar la polaridad).




8. Para la entrada de micrófono, identifique los cables que vienen de la cápsula fonocaptora, los cuales son dos cables delgados de colores diferentes, metidos dentro de otro más grueso, generalmente de color gris. Corte un par de cables delgados y pele sus puntas. Conecte uno en el sitio donde se encuentra soldado el cable grueso de la cápsula fonocaptora y su otro extremo al borne negativo del conector.

El otro cabecito se conecta haciendo un puente entre los puntos donde están conectados los cables delgados de la cápsula fonocaptora y llevando el extremo libre al borne positivo del conector.




9. Los cables que hayan sido suspendidos deberán aislarse completamente.

10 Tape las cajas, una los cables de cada teléfono con cinta y todo estará listo para conectar y usar.

Sugerencia: Afine el volumen de la radio grabadora al igual que el balance y el ecualizador (si los tiene) para obtener los mejores resultados.

Si desea más teléfonos, solo tiene que añadir otro par de parlantes, una caja y algo de cable por cada nuevo teléfono; eso sí, no olvide como conectar los cables a las dos bananas, y no vaya a sobrecargar el equipo. Seguro tendrá dificultades si intenta establecer una central telefónica para todo el vecindario y así ganar unos pesitos extra.



Por otra parte, le comento que se pueden hacer muchas variantes de este sistema, utilizando por ejemplo una radio grabadora para cada teléfono, lo cual permite tener el control de su aparato e incluso, con unas cuantas conexiones eléctricas, se podría hasta grabar los mensajes cuando no estés.[/img]

fuente(http://www.inventos-inventores.galeon.com/)


----------



## asherar (Sep 10, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Obtener un alternador de un desguace es relativamente fácil pero no muy barato. En cambio es mucho más caro encontrar un alternador trifàsico comercial. De todas maneras podemos construir un pequeño alternador trifásico de una manera muy sencila. Vamos a ello.
> ...



Hola Ciri:
Si no es molestia sería interesante ver un dibujo de cómo conectaste las 12 bobinas. 
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Sep 10, 2008)

esta la fuente.. no creo que diga mucho más.. es una página vieja.. que no tiene mucha vida..


----------



## jorger (Sep 12, 2008)

Las bobinas se pueden conectar en estrella o en triángulo
Como es un motor trifásico de 12 polos cada fase son 4 bobinas.
No hay más misterio   .
Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 12, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ciri dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jorge-mak lleva cuidado con eso que te puedes llevar una sorpresa (si se trata de motores)

Un alternador de coche no es más que un alternador trifásico rectificado. Si identificas la colocación de los Diodos no tienes mas que conectarte a las fases. (dejar sin conectar el positivo y negativo). de esa forma puedes tener uno mixto.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 12, 2008)

Para los que tienen las molestias de las "ratas voladoras" palomas....hay un remedio magnifico, se cuelgan varios cd´s dvd´s donde los mueva el viento y les de la luz solar...
se pierden, no aparecen aunque les pongas comida..jeje


----------



## electrodan (Sep 12, 2008)

Me gusto la del microscopio. Yo lo probé con la cámara del celular y funciona. Lastima que la lente que tengo ahora esta rayada pero por ahí tengo algún otro lente y lo voy a probar.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 13, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Para los que tienen las molestias de las "ratas voladoras" palomas....hay un remedio magnifico, se cuelgan varios cd´s dvd´s donde los mueva el viento y les de la luz solar...
> se pierden, no aparecen aunque les pongas comida..jeje



Eso que se llama  "ratas voladoras" suena a murcielagos. De día me molestan muy poco. ¿Le pongo un LED? ¿De donde lo saco? ¿Sirve un tubito fluorescente de scaner?


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 13, 2008)

Elnombre decía:

Eso que se llama "ratas voladoras" suena a murcielagos. De día me molestan muy poco. ¿Le pongo un LED? ¿De donde lo saco? ¿Sirve un tubito fluorescente de scaner?



No, los murciélagos no son dañinos, son insecticidas ecológicos, pero si quieres ahuyentarlos la luz no les molesta "son ciegos" los puedes molestar y confundir con ultrasonidos, haces un oscilador tipo sirena en el espectro no audible 30 y 80 Kilo ciclos (es cuestión de experimentar)

Pero mi consejo es que los dejes tranquilos, eliminan esos molesto mosquitos y bichos voladores


Las tórtolas africanas (turcas) o mal llamadas  palomas  son  hoy  " las ratas voladoras " las que molestan y destruyen con sus heces (kakas) los edificios y propiedades urbanas


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Estas disqueteras de 3 y 1/2 pulgadas todavía son corrientes, también contienen cosas interesantes.
> ...
> 1. Chasis mecánico (directo a la chatarra).
> ...



Por qué ? Si es perfecto para hacer estructuras fáciles de doblar, perforar y atornillar ! 
Mirá si no mi esqueleto de "mini-segway":


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 20, 2008)

un mini-segway muy chato (eso es trampa)jajaja

el estiramiento de las correitas(en marcha y contra marcha), no te jode? yo nunca use esos mecanismos por ese motivo (muy gil de mi parte). Saludos


----------



## ciri (Sep 20, 2008)

jaja ya está cambiado.. hasta ahora no tenía utilidad alguna...


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> un mini-segway muy chato (eso es trampa)jajaja
> el estiramiento de las correitas(en marcha y contra marcha), no te jode? yo nunca use esos mecanismos por ese motivo (muy gil de mi parte). Saludos



No he probado aún, pero confío que la multiplicación haga lo suyo. 
En última instancia le pongo un par de rueditas adelante y atrás.

Al final no será chato. Le pienso poner las baterías a más a 50 cm de alto. 
La ventaja es que así tiene más inercia y es más difícil voltearlo. 

Pero eso será más adelante, antes está lo del barrido laser ....

*Agrego*: Los mecanismos de corredera con guía, también son útiles sin desmontar del todo.
Ya tienen gran parte del problema mecánico resuelto. Sumado al acrílico de los dentistas que premiten hacer pequeños acoples a medida, las cosas se simplifican enormemente.






Si se fijan bien, el engranaje tiene un resorte, porque es un engranaje doble. 
Ese resorte hace que los dos engranajes se mantengan ajustados en el diente 
del acople para reducir el "juego". Lo mismo hacen con el engranaje lineal.


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2008)

fuente(http://www.ikkaro.com/generador-corriente)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 13, 2008)

muy lindo, pero tengo unas observaciones, los "embregues " de los engranajes, son muy blandos(patinan ahi nomasss), y ponerle la manigita  directamente al engranaje, me parece muy desasertado, a la primera fuersita chau engranaje, chau eje. 

esos motores tienen muy buen torque. Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2008)

Seguro que ese motor es de alterna? Tiene mucha pinta como de continua....


----------



## asherar (Oct 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Seguro que ese motor es de alterna? Tiene mucha pinta como de continua....


Y, ... si tiene "polo negativo" ... 

Si genera alterna como dice, asi como está desaprovecha el 50% de la potencia mecánica aplicada.
Yo en lugar de un diodo le pondría un puente para aprovechar las dos fases. 



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... a la primera fuersita chau engranaje, chau eje.
> esos motores tienen muy buen torque. Saludos


 Cierto, tal vez un engranaje solo en vez de dos. 
Pero no queda otra: lo que se quiere es ganar velocidad en el motor, y como la potencia transmitida es la misma: 

Potencia = Fuerza x Velocidad

Lo que se gana en velocidad "a la salida" se debe agregar de fuerza "en la entrada".
En todo caso, para que no se safen, habría que ponerle engranajes de metal. 
Pero ya se nos va de la idea de hacerlo fácil.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 14, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciri (Oct 31, 2008)

1. Introducción

Las fuentes ATX se introdujeron en 1996, y son las que permiten que nuestro ordenador se encienda y se apague bajo las órdenes del sistema operativo.
Antiguamente se empleaban fuentes de alimentación AT, que no podían ser controladas por software, y debido a esto Windows siempre disponía de una pantallita que decía "Ahora puede apagar el equipo con seguridad".
Todas las fuentes de alimentación tienen una potencia nominal de trabajo, por encima de la cual no pueden funcionar. Esto quiere decir que la fuente no es capaz de suministrar toda la corriente que nosotros le pidamos, sino que la limita internamente a unos valores establecidos por el fabricante.
Estas cifras suelen rondar los 250 W, aunque en la práctica es difícil que la fuente llegue a dar la potencia que indica en la etiqueta.
El problema es que a medida que aumentamos el número de periféricos en la máquina, llega un momento en que la fuente de alimentación no da más de sí. En esta situación es frecuente que el sistema se vuelva inestable, pues, aún cuando los dispositivos operan con corrientes de trabajo inferiores a las nominales, hay operaciones como la copia de datos entre discos duros, wake up, etc. que producen un pico de consumo que hace que las tensiones de alimentación se alejen mucho de los límites aceptables (ver Tabla 1).


Existen al menos dos soluciones al problema. La solución más fácil es tirar la fuente vieja y comprar una más potente. Esto sería lo ideal si no fuera porque a medida que la potencia se acerca a los valores que a nosotros nos hacen falta (350 W ó 400 W), el precio de la fuente aumenta exponencialmente. Además estas fuentes también son mucho más difíciles de conseguir.
La segunda solución es incorporar una segunda fuente de alimentación al ordenador, de modo que el consumo se reparta entre las dos. Podríamos emplear tanto fuentes ATX como fuentes AT, e incluso combinar una de cada, pero el interés de utilizar dos fuentes ATX es mantener la capacidad de gobernar por software el arranque y la puesta en stand by. Ahora, el problema que tenemos que resolver es cómo sincronizar las dos fuentes para que respondan de la misma manera a las señales de control de la placa base.
A día de hoy, es realmente difícil encontrar información de cómo hacer esto, así que, dado que me vi obligado a resolverlo por mi cuenta, pongo a disposición de todos lo que creo ha sido un trabajo exitoso. De todas formas, y como siempre se hace en estos casos, no me hago responsable de las consecuencias que pueda tener la puesta en práctica de todo lo aquí expuesto. Cualquiera que intente modificar el normal funcionamiento de un dispositivo debe hacerlo con cuidado, y cerciorándose de que en ningún caso se sobrepasen los márgenes de funcionamiento establecidos por el fabricante.

2. Cómo hacerlo "sin preguntas"

Estos son los pasos a seguir para poner a funcionar las dos fuentes ATX simultáneamente:

1. La placa base la conectaremos a una sola de las fuentes mediante el conector principal.

2. En este conector hay un cable verde (pin 14, señal PS_ON#), que debe ser unido al correspondiente de la otra fuente. Con esto conseguimos que las dos fuentes se conecten y desconecten simultáneamente.

3. Cortocircuitaremos las tierras de ambas fuentes, es decir, los cables negros. Para ello podemos utilizar cualquiera de los conectores que nos quedan libres, por ejemplo el conector cuadrado de 12 V o el conector AUX, que normalmente sólo se usan en placas que demandan gran cantidad de potencia.

4. Ahora podemos conectar a cada fuente los dispositivos que creamos oportunos.
Para no tener que soldar, podemos emplear un cable de 1 mm2 de un solo hilo para hacer las conexiones, pues suele encajar perfectamente en la parte de atrás del conector (por el mismo sitio por el que vienen los cables de la fuente), y proporciona un contacto perfecto para lo que buscamos.


3. Descripción detallada

La clave para sincronizar las dos fuentes está en la señal PS_ON#. La placa base la pone a nivel bajo cuando se quiere encender la fuente de alimentación. La circuitería que controla esta señal es TTL, así que el nivel bajo entra dentro del margen 0 V � 0.8 V. Para apagar la fuente se pueden hacer dos cosas: poner esta señal a nivel alto, o dejar el terminal en alta impedancia, pues la circuitería interna de la fuente incluye una resistencia de pull-up que garantiza el nivel alto cuando el terminal está al aire.
Cabe preguntarnos cómo demonios es posible que la placa haga nada con la señal PS_ON# si la fuente de alimentación está apagada. Buena pregunta, las fuentes ATX suministran constantemente una tensión de 5 V a la placa madre a través de la señal +5VSB. Esto sirve para poder mantener a los periféricos y a la propia placa en modo suspendido (stand by).
Dicho esto, en teoría si cortocircuitamos este pin con tierra (señal COM), la fuente debería arrancar. Esto, desde luego, se puede probar, y se comprobará simplemente al ver que arranca el ventilador de la fuente. De todas formas, algunas fuentes activan el ventilador a partir de cierta temperatura de trabajo, así que si disponemos de una de esas, tendremos que usar un polímetro, por ejemplo.
Podemos hacer otra prueba: arrancar las dos fuentes simultáneamente (fuera del ordenador, por supuesto). Para ello unimos las tierras, para asegurarnos de que tenemos una referencia común y unimos también los pines 14 (PS_ON#). Hecho esto, si los ponemos a tierra, las dos fuentes deberían arrancar al unísono.
No vendría nada mal realizar aquí una prueba para asegurarnos de que no va a pasar nada raro cuando sea la placa quien arranque las fuentes. Como ya hemos dicho, el arranque de las fuentes está controlado por lógica TTL, lo que significa que por el terminal PS_ON# pasa una pequeña cantidad de corriente, que la especificación limita a 1.6 mA. Lo que tenemos que comprobar es que esta condición se siga cumpliendo con las dos fuentes juntas. En mi caso, esta medida andaba sobre los 0.1 mA.
Una vez que la fuente ha arrancado, pone a 5 V la señal PWR_OK, para indicarle a la placa que la corriente es lo suficientemente estable para arrancar sin riesgo de caídas.
La especificación indica que el tiempo que transcurre entre la activación de PS_ON# y la de PWR_OK debe mantenerse en un intervalo entre 100 ms y 400 ms. Esto nos plantea un problema pues, dado que tenemos dos fuentes arrancando, también disponemos de dos señales PWR_OK que se van a activar en momentos ligeramente diferentes. ¿A cuál de las dos le hacemos caso?
Lógicamente deberíamos conectar a la placa la señal que se activa más tarde, pero para eso deberíamos incluir un pequeño circuito en nuestro montaje.
En la práctica podemos ignorar este problema, conectando únicamente la de la fuente que alimenta la placa. Esto es así porque los discos arrancan sólo cuando la tensión llega al nivel adecuado y la placa no accede a ellos hasta que la BIOS explora los buses IDE, aproximadamente 1 segundo después de arrancar. Este tiempo nos da un margen, creo yo, más que suficiente como para ignorar este detalle. Aun así, en caso de que dispongamos del material adecuado, yo aconsejaría comprobar estos tiempos.
Si hemos conseguido que arranque sin problemas, ya tenemos el cacharrillo preparado para montarlo dentro del ordenador.

4. Comentarios

En general, un procesador actual del tipo de un Athlon, nos exige que le garanticemos una corriente de alimentación bastante importante. Dado que este se alimenta de la placa madre, y no parece posible independizarlo, es aconsejable asignarle a la placa base la fuente más potente y más estable.
Las especificaciones ATX nos hablan de que a efectos de disipación de potencia, supongamos que el procesador consumirá unos 60 W, la placa unos 11 W en la zona de rectificación de corriente, unos 5 W por tarjeta, etc� Esto nos da una idea de por dónde andan las corrientes que consume la placa. Obviamente estos datos no son exactos, pues una tarjeta de red seguramente no consuma más que unas décimas de Wattio, mientras que una tarjeta gráfica puede superar los 12 W que se le asignan. Si queremos confirmar los datos, podemos referirnos a los correspondientes manuales.
En cualquier caso, recomiendo que se diseñe pensando en la peor situación de consumo y teniendo en cuenta que estos valores de disipación implican valores medios de corriente. Hay que tener en cuenta que a pesar de que el sistema se mantenga bien en los márgenes de funcionamiento medios, los picos de consumo pueden ser considerables, y suelen ser los que tiran el sistema. Por ejemplo, un disco duro normalmente consume del orden de 0.5 A - 1.5 A en el régimen normal de trabajo, sin embargo cuando despierta del estado de stand by, es decir cuando arranca el motor y la lógica, el consumo se puede disparar a los 4 A de pico, y mantenerse en una media de 2.5 A durante los primeros segundos.
Dicho esto, parece que lo mejor es separar los discos de la placa con el fin de evitar pequeñas caídas de tensión provocadas por los picos de consumo.
Hay algunas recomendaciones que hablan de montarlo pensando en que la placa va a consumir unos 18 A en la toma de 5 V. Yo, sin ánimo de ser exagerado, elevaría este valor. Por ejemplo, según AMD mi procesador puede llegar a consumir 80 W a pleno rendimiento. Si echamos cuentas, 80/5 = 16 A sólo para el procesador. Si tenemos en cuenta que este trabaja a 1.75 V y que es la placa quien se encarga de la transformadorrmación, y que el proceso no es gratuito, podría ocurrir que esos 18 A los llegue a consumir el procesador sólo (en situaciones extremas,eso sí). Parece algo exagerado pero en general, dar márgenes de error amplios nos evitará muchos quebraderos de cabeza en el futuro. Yo plantearía algo así como unos 22 A ó 25 A como mínimo para la placa, que suponen un consumo entre 110 W y 125 W.

5. Conclusión

Hemos conseguido conectar las dos fuentes con un coste muy reducido y de forma que ninguna de ellas trabaje fuera de los márgenes de funcionamiento. El resultado es una "cosa" que cumple mejor las especificaciones ATX que la primera fuente, lo que alarga la vida de los demás componentes y mejora nuestra salud mental cuando no se nos fríe el ordenador a mitad de cualquier cosa interesante. De todo el proceso lo que lleva más tiempo, y con diferencia, es ir a la tienda a comprar la segunda fuente y lo más complicado es encontrarle un hueco a la fuente dentro de la caja. Todo el material que hace falta es un pelacables y un poco de cable. No hay que cortar ningún cable de las fuentes ni soldar nada, aunque parezca absolutamente increíble.
Por último simplemente comentar que el experimento funcionó, y con unos resultados más que aceptables, mejorando sensiblemente la estabilidad de la máquina.
fuente(http://www.sabiosdelpc.net/modding/269-como-montar-varias-fuentes-atx-en-un-mismo-ordenador.html)


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2008)

Materiales

    * Una lectora de CD-ROMs. O de DVDs o una grabadora. Sólo nos interesa su bandeja (y el motor que la abre y la cierra).
    * Una Caja. Una caja de botellas de vino es la mejor opción. Tiene la altura justa y es de madera. Claro que puedes usar cualquier material (cartón no, que se ablanda al mojarse), pero la madera es más facil de trabajar que el plástico o el metal.
    * 2 pomperos. De los de toda la vida. 80 centimillos en el chino de la esquina.
    * Bridas. Las bridas son esas tiras estrechas de plastico. Esa especie de pulseras que se pueden apretar pero no aflojar. En las películas las usan a veces para atar las manos de la gente.
    * Un corcho. Siempre hay un par de estos rondando por casa.
    * El rotor de cola de un helicoptero teledirigido. Para soplar las pompas. Es un poco demasiado espeíifico para lo que solemos usar aquí, pero ya te digo que tuvimos que improvisar un poco. En cualquier caso también debería funcionar con un ventilador de ordenador o con uno de esos ventiladores a pilas que venden en el mismo bazar que los pomperos. Sólo tienes que preocuparte de ponerlo detras de los mojables.
    * Dos portapilas de 9 V. Necesitaremos una pila para hacer subir y bajar la bandeja de CDs y otra para el rotor. Segun el tipo de “ventilador” que vayas a usar tú, puede que necesites otro tipo de pilas. Para el típico ventilador portátil suele bastar con 2 pilas de 1,5 V.
    * Cable. Que sea finito, y flexible. Nosotros abrimos el cable de un raton viejo y usamos los 5 cables finos que hay dentro
    * Un relé DPDT de 5V. Los puedes comprar en tiendas de electrónica por un par de leuros (creo), pero también abundan bastante en viejas placas de modems y fax/modems.
    * Un recorte de placa perforada. Para montar en ella el circuito.
    * Un interruptor de palanca. Con tres bornes y palanca metálica. Muy elegante.
    * Cualquier otro interruptor.
    * Una resistencia de unos 100 Ohmnios.
    * Pegamento instantaneo. Cianoacrilato.
    * Cinta de doble cara. Sí, la usamos para todo.
    * Cinta americana.

Herramientas

    * Una dremel. O un taladro. Cualquier cosa que te permita trabajar el plástico de la lectora y la madera de la caja.
    * Soldador de estaño.
    * Destornilladores. Phillips, mayormente, para desmontar el CD-ROM.

Construcción

Abre la lectora de CDs y quítale las partes que no vamos a necesitar, (pero no las tires, que te pueden venir bien para futuros proyectos). Y lo que necesitas es el marco de plástico exterior y la bandeja (y el motor que se encarga de moverla, claro). No debería ser muy difícil, simplemente quita todos los tornillos que veas.

Una vez limpio el marco busca detras del motor una placa de circuitos. Debería tener unos cuantos contactos y el botón para sacar la bandeja. Pues bien, dos de esos contactos van directamente al motor, y son los que nos interesan. En general estarán justo detras del motor, pero puedes comprobar fácilmente cuáles son conectándolos a una pila. Si la bandeja se mueve estás en el buen camino. Cuando encuentres los contactos correctos suelda un cable a cada uno. Con unos 8 o 10 cm de cable debería bastar.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2592531869_7691b63454.jpg?v=0

Bueno, ahora podemos sacar la bandeja sin más que conectar una pila a esos cables, o podemos recogerla si invertimos la polaridad, pero lo que queremos es que cambie automáticamente de sentido cuando llegue al final del recorrido. Para eso tendras que montar el siguiente circuitillo:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/2593531492_8c297f613a.jpg?v=0

Como ves, no es muy complicado. Te recomiendo montarlo todo sobre la placa perforada salvo el interruptor de palanca. Las soldaduras al aire tienden a degradarse con cierta facilidad y cuantas menos pongas en tus proyectos, mejor (aunque en este caso las prisas me obligaron a desoir mi propio consejo y el relé tambien está soldado fuera de la placa, pero no es una buena práctica, créeme).

En cuanto al interruptor de palanca, lo vamos a usar como sensor. La cosa funciona así:

    * Cuando este interruptor está abierto no pasa corriente entre los pines 4 y 5 del relé y éste se encuentra en reposo. En este estado los pines 3 y 6 se encuentran conectados eléctricamente a los pines 1 y 8 respectivamente, así que uno de los contactos del motor se encuentra a 9 V y el otro a 0 V con lo que el motor se moverá en una dirección.
    * Por otro lado, cuando el famoso interruptor está cerrado, circula una corriente entre los pines 4 y 5 del relé, su estado cambia, y ahora son los pines 2 y 7 los que conectan con los pines 3 y 6. Así que ahora también tenemos los contactos del motor a 0 y 9 Voltios, pero con la polaridad cambiada, y el motor se moverá en la dirección contraria.

Muy bien, ya podemos controlar el sentido del movimiento de la bandeja a traves de un simple interruptor, pero no queremos tener que estar dandole arriba y abajo todo el rato, ¿verdad? No te preocupes, la propia bandeja se ocupara de eso.

Pega el interuptor al marco de plástico de la lectora, de manera que la palanca casi roce la bandeja. Y luego pon un par de topes que empujen la palanca del interruptor cuando la bandeja llegue al final del recorrido (en las dos direcciones de movimiento). Y ya está. En realidad es bastante sencillo, aunque no lo parezca por mis explicaciones, así que mejor mírate este video del mecanismo en acción:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Una vez tengas el circuito a punto pega la placa a un costado del marco, sujeta los cables con un poco de cinta aislante y haz un par de agujeros en el canto de la bandeja para sujetar en ellos los mojables.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26532266@N06/2592530591/

Si haces los agujeros ajustados los mojables se sujetarán solos, pero si se te fue la mano siempre puedes usar un poco de pegamento.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2593368414_e82bb3541b.jpg?v=0

Por cierto que esta es la parte que hemos cambiado en la version 2.0. Antes el mojable estaba en mitad de la bandeja y habia que sumergir un buen trecho de esta para que llegaran a formarse las pompas. El problema es que al subir la bandeja mojada acababa mojando todo el mecanismo, incluyendo la goma que hace de reductora del motor y, claro está, ésta se ponia a patinar.

Además, hacía falta un recipiente relativamente grande para poder sumergir la bandeja y esto suponía tener que gastar muchísimo líquido de hacer burbujas sólo para empezar a funcionar. Lo que es peor, alguno de los plasticos de la lectora (o posiblemente la grasa de los engranajes) reaccionaba con el líquido volviéndolo inservible en apenas 10 minutos. Poniendo los mojables por debajo de la bandeja, y usando los propios pomperos como recipientes para el líquido se solucionan los tres problemas a la vez.

Pero vamos a lo que vamos. Haz otro par de agujeros en lo que será la parte superior del marco, y reprodúcelos en la parte superior de la caja. Luego pasa un par de bridas por esos agujeros para sujetar la lectora a la caja.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/2592530031_486d1254a3.jpg?v=1213895699

Y ahora los pomperos. Lija los rebordes de la parte inferior con la dremel hasta que quede totalmente lisa. Situalos de manera que los mojables que hay sujetos a la bandeja de la lectora caigan dentro y, con un rotulador, marca el contorno de su base en la caja de madera. Recorta el interior del contorno y ve lijándolo poco a poco hasta que los pomperos quepan dentro, pero no lleguen a caerse.






Y bueno, no te olvides de poner el ventilador para que sople las pompas. Como el nuestro está al final de un palo largo lo hemos pinchado en un corcho y lo hemos sujetado al marco de plástico, pero con un ventilador más convencional probablemente sería buena idea hacer otro agujero en la caja para sujetarlo.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26532266@N06/2593370008/

Ya solo te queda colgarlo de algun sitio y darle al play. Ya has visto los resultados. Pero cuidado, el suelo se puede poner un poco demasiado resbaladizo después de algunos minutos de bombardeo. Sobre todo dentro de casa.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

fuente(http://www.obsoletos.org/2008/06/porom-pompero-20/)


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2008)

fuente(http://damr.net/2007/05/28/que-hacer-con-tus-partes-viejas-de-computadora)


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2008)

fuente(http://damr.net/2007/05/28/que-hacer-con-tus-partes-viejas-de-computadora)


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2008)

fuente(http://damr.net/2007/05/28/que-hacer-con-tus-partes-viejas-de-computadora)

fuente(http://www.obsoletos.org/2008/10/¿y-las-cajas-de-los-ordenas-para-que/)


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 1, 2008)

La de los brochettes es la mejor!
Que buena forma de aprovechar el gabinete!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2008)

lo de las brochettes es genial, me encanto, aparte me entro un hambre que no te cuento


----------



## ma_turk (Feb 17, 2009)

Eso Si, Guarda con los brochetts que el galvanizado de la fuente puede ser tóxico.


----------



## Elvic (Feb 22, 2009)

saludos

aquí recicle un CI amplificador , ya tenia bastante tiempo con la idea de pasarlo al PCB para mostrarlo, resulta que se lo quite a un modulo que estaba en la basura y decidí probarlo, los componente todos son reciclados, solo falta armarlo, pues aquí unas imágenes.

Noten que también los potenciometros son reciclados, eran de un dvd.

PD: la realización del PCB me sirvió para complementar otro tema; por si llegan a ver las otras fotos...


----------



## mcrven (Mar 13, 2009)

No vayan a creer que son los únicos que reciclan.
Hace más de un año que terminé mi medidor de LC con PIC. El mayor problema resultaba encontrar una caja donde alojar, hasta que hace unos días, se le ocurrió dañarse el galvanómetro de un multímetro analógico convertido en Medidor de ESR. Cómo dicho instrumento no se podía reparar ya que se había roto uno de los espirales, vacié la electrónica de la caja dejándola en el puro plástico, el cual despaché de una, al cesto de los desperdicios.
Deshice otro multímetro y reinstalé la electrónica de Medidor de ESR, dejándolo funcional de nuevo.

Hace un par de semanas atrás, andando cerca del cesto y sin saber cómo, vi de nuevo la caja deshechada y, sorpresa, vi el medidor de LC instalado allí, cómo si fuese hecha a propósito para él. Así que recogí la caja y, después de algunas modíficas, miren lo que resultó. Sólo falta un maquillaje en el frente.

Les anexo fotos, saludos:


----------



## jam007 (Sep 24, 2009)

yo tengo unaimpresora canon s200 ,  queria ver que se podia hacer con losmotores y demas  , pero no veo que sepodria hacer.
 a ver si alguien me ayuda.
gracias de antemano


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 24, 2009)

si es a tinta comun (no laser) y a su vez.. inventas tus propias placas impresas... busca que hay un video en la cual un tipo modifico su impresora (una HP de las viejas) en una impresora para imprimir directamente los PCB... esta muy muy muy bueno!

saludos!

Edit: aca esta el video!! mas algunas aclaraciones!!

http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/directinkjetresist.htm


----------



## jam007 (Sep 26, 2009)

si esta cool , lastima que la parte de impresion es la que se daño, en fin gracias por ahi craneo alguna cosa


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 25, 2010)

Amigos cerca de mi casa echaron a la basura algunas cosas de un café internet me fui a curiosear a ver que encontraba me sorprendí  al ver dos ATX y una fuente de impresora, luego de probar esta ultima y al ver que no servía la destape para reciclar componentes pero al tocar uno de los condensadores recibí una fuerte descarga eléctrica... quisiera saber porque hay tanto voltaje almacenado en la fuente y como la descargo para no recibir otro pinchazo eléctrico... la verdad no quiero volver a tocar la fuente haha...


abajo dejo fotos! 

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 25, 2010)

pasa que es lindo capacitor, pateo por que la enchufaste(seguro)y se cargo el capacitor. cortocircuita las patas y ya


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 25, 2010)

hahaha si queria probar la fuente de la impresora y me pego fuerte   hace un rato medi con el multimetro y mide 133 V si cortocircuito el capacitor no explota o algo ? 
Detestaria perder un capacitor de 400 v 

gracias por responder


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 25, 2010)

si te da miedito puentealo conuna resistencia, 1 mega o algo asi creo que era


----------



## rash (Sep 26, 2010)

muy buen tema este............

saludos


----------



## juliet (Sep 26, 2010)

Creo que por lejos uno de los temas mas interesantes que vi acá, muy creativo!


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 1, 2010)

uhh....pero si de reciclar se trata soy una ciruja en eso!!!! jajaja (ciruja es quien saca cosas de la basura y las reutiliza...) bueno, no de la basura, de por ahi 


tengo una lata donde recolecto componentes electrónicos quitados cuidadosamente de placas importantes! 
ovbiamente a los Ci se los tratan con cuidados especiales!!!

tengo vaaaarios circuitos reciclados por ahi....despues subire fotos, porque son de verdad interesantes!


----------



## jjra (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola a todos. Abro este post para poneros un ampli que hice a partir de un casette de coche viejo. El integrado de este ampli es un AN7178, que da 5W por canal, pero el amplificador entero es de 5W porque solo funciona un canal del integrado, el otro no se por que no suena . Le saqué al casette el reproductor de cintas y el módulo de la radio, solo le dejé la placa del amplificador , y el potenciómetro de volumen, le quité el de "TONE" y hice distintas pruebas con la entrada de sonido del reproductor de cintas y la radio pero no funcionaban y dejé este proyecto parado un tiempo, hasta que una tarde se me ocurrió volver a probarlo, sin el potenciómetro de "TONE" y tampoco funcionaba, accidentalmente puse un dedo un uno de los terminales que salian para el potenciometro "TONE" y se oyó un fuerte ruido por el altavoz, y pensé "ahí tengo que conectar el audio" y lo hice, conecté la salida de audio de un mp3 a este y lo conecté a masa y sonó, y funcionaba el pote de volumen. Tuve suerte jeje.:

El vídeo:






Espero que os haya gustado. No olvidéis comentar lo que os parece.

Un saludo

P.D: En el vídeo también sale una fuente de 12v que contruí.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 26, 2012)

Muy bueno amigo , así es como se aprende y poco a poco se le va dando mejores resultados y mejores técnicas ¡¡ sigue así, chao.


----------



## dquimbert (Oct 31, 2012)

hola amigos del foro, bueno estoy empezando a implementar un proyecto de investigacion pero saben, me tope con un problema que me parece complicado resolver! bien el punto es que necesito un sensor de barrera que me de a la distancia del ancho de una puerta de un dormitorio por ejemplo, [a]-----1.75m------* la verdad estuve pensando y queria reciclar el sensor infrarojo (creo) de un control remoto de TV para utilizar el rayo! pero la verdad nose  COMO SE LLAMA EL SENSOR, COMO FUNCIONA, OSEA  estoy medio perdido!! porfavor les rogaria si tienen alguna otra idea de implementar el sensor "de barrera" me ayuden porfavor!!!!  DE ANTEMANO GRACIAS *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Se llama led infrarrojo .


----------



## trilaware (Nov 1, 2012)

el del control remoto es el transmisor, y se llama led infrarrojo como bien dijo DOSMETROS. El que está en la tele es el receptor, y simplemente se llama receptos infrarrojo. Generalmente tienen una portadora de 38-40 KHz que se modula según la señal a transmitir (subir-bajar volúmen - canal, etc) Para una barrera no precisás modularlo, simplemente detectar la portadora es suficiente. Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

*Dquimbert* te conviene usar el buscador anaranjado  :


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=barrera+infrarroja&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff35%2Ffogonormas-rincon-libre-albedrio-moderadores-64538%2Findex10.html&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff35%2Ffogonormas-rincon-libre-albedrio-moderadores-64538%2Findex9.html&ss=5050j1729100j18


----------



## jackblak (Nov 1, 2012)

yo usaria un laser hacia un fotodiodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Una LDR también podria ser


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 1, 2012)

> que me de a la distancia del ancho de una puerta de un dormitorio por ejemplo, [a]-----1.75m------


*
1,75Mts de ancho??..... entras con el auto al dormitorio?

dosmetros te dejo un link, elige un proyecto y lo desarrollamos....*


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ene 28, 2015)

hola bueno les cuento,iva caminando y veo en la calle junto a un arbol  unas bolsas de basura y junto a una  FA!!! un equipo philips fwm 663-77(roto,con faltantes) un trafo bastante grande 24+24,UNA!! fuente switching de 12v 20amperes funcionando perfecto,y unas cositas mas ,,,bueno la cosa es que el equipo philips tiene fuente switching 40+40volts al cual no se como acerla arrancar y no la quiero dañar por que esta en perfecto estado y junto a su amplificador clase d segun datashet es de 210+210+300 wts con el 2 tda 8954 uno en bridge ...bueno me podrian echar una manita para no yo estropear nada gracias adjunto fotos y datashets gracias


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ene 28, 2015)

Gracias por redirigirlo aca ....sera posible que un integrado tan chiquito y con tan solo40+40 pueda apprtar tantos wats??????  gracias


----------



## Tylex (May 16, 2016)

Hola gente, desarmando una impresora vieja (no tengo idea de que marca era, solo se que era de toner, creo.) encontré esta fuente de alta tensión (?). Pero no se como hacerla funcionar, según entiendo debería de alimentarla con 24V a una determinada frecuencia (1000HZ quizá, por lo que dice la etiqueta) pero tiene 5 cables y no puedo determinar cual es cual. Adjunto fotos a ver si alguien tiene ganas de ayudarme 
PD: Por internet no encontre nada


----------



## 1024 (May 18, 2016)

Tylex dijo:


> Hola gente, desarmando una impresora vieja (no tengo idea de que marca era, solo se que era de toner, creo.) encontré esta fuente de alta tensión (?). Pero no se como hacerla funcionar, según entiendo debería de alimentarla con 24V a una determinada frecuencia (1000HZ quizá, por lo que dice la etiqueta) pero tiene 5 cables y no puedo determinar cual es cual. Adjunto fotos a ver si alguien tiene ganas de ayudarme
> PD: Por internet no encontre nada



Hola, la etiqueta dice que la alimentes a 24VDC, la salida en AC es a 1000Hz, para poder determinar como se conecta seria mejor ver precisamente como estaba conectada originalmente, además en la primera foto se observa que dice AC y DC en una especie de plugs eso te debe servir de referencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2016)

Mi hijo, quien toca la guitarra eléctrica, estaba necesitando una fuente de alimentación para los pedales de efectos... de los que ya tiene 5 o 6 . Por ahora usaba un transformador de 9V 500mA al que yo le había colocado un regulador de 9V mas algunos cables como los de la foto, y con eso venía zafando.



Pero resulta que ahora quiere armar un no-se-como-se-llama para tener los pedales agrupados y conectados, y poder llevarlos todos juntos, así que me decidí a armarle una fuente un poco mejor, con mas capacidad de corriente y mas terminales de conexión. El primer paso era armar las etapas de filtrado y regulación a 9V, pero por suerte recordé que tengo un par de reproductores DVDs muertos y se me ocurrió reciclar la fuente de uno de ellos. El modelo que usé es un JWIN JD-VD130 que solían ser  muy comunes hace unos cuantos años. Esta fuente, tal como viene armada, entrega +3.3V, +5V y ±12V, siendo las primeras de corriente relativamente alta (un par de amperes) y los ±12V de poca corriente.
Lamentablemente no encontré el service manual del JWIN, pero encontré una nota de aplicación de NXP donde salía *el circuito exacto* de la fuente (y les adjunto el PDF por si alguien lo necesita), que usa un TEA1522 como controlador y un TL431 como referencia optoaislada.
El circuito es este:



y la resistencia marcada en rojo es la que había que modificar para cambiar la tensión de salida (esta fuente realimenta con la rama de los +5V). R18 y R17 valían 10K c/u, pero como yo necesitaba 9V, tuve que cambiar R18 (R15 en el PCB) a 27K (eran 26K, pero no tenía ganas de poner resistencias en paralelo para llegar y con 27K me dá 250mV adicionales, con lo que nadie se muere). También cambié algunos capacitores que eran de 16V y los llevé a 25V, por los ±12V ahora se fueron a ±19.5V y no quería que volara nada.

En resumidas cuentas, quedó esto:



Nada mal por un gasto de $0.25   . Ahora hay que buscar una caja adecuada para poner esto, por que la parte previa al trafo está directa a 220V... y es un poco peligroso..


----------



## Orald (Ago 5, 2016)

Hola foreros.
Escuché esta palabra en un vídeo de un argentino, y me pareció tan lograda y friki que me la he "agenciao", ¡JUNTAMUGRE!    
Grande idioma el nuestro. 
Bueno, pues eso. Esto lo estoy rescatando de la quema donde curro. Fijaos que pena.
Amp Ops de precisión, convertidores frecuencia-voltaje y viceversa , potenciómetros multivuelta con dial , galvanómetros, convertidores AD y DA, etc..., etc..., etc...   Y me queda otro tanto por quitar.
Juzgar vosotros mismos. 
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2016)

No os permito que oseis llamar mugre a mi mugre 


Mugriadores compulsivos


----------



## J3R0ss (Ene 22, 2017)

USTEDES SON UNOS GENIOS!!! que lindo haber visto este tema!! Se me hace alegria los ojos jajaj....

*Primero* que nada les dejo otro uso super inetresante creativo y util de un mouse viejo.(jajaj si lo hice yo al post, peor igual es intereasnte no? JAJA)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...un-pulsador-de-timbre-con-un-mouse-viejo.html

*Segundo* ahora garroneo el pedido/aporte/opinion.... que tul la de hacer una suerte de grabador de placas de cobre con los PaP de dos lectoras de CD (Que ya tiene los ejes y todo el asunto mecanico montado) y con el Brushlees de un disco rigido la fresa (de 1 o 2 mm) que vaya comiendo el cobre. 

Osea, no tengo ni idea como hacerlo, se que hay varios proyectos hechos en arduino para algo asi, algo tipo CNC pequeña.

Si a alguien se le ocurre com empezar, o tiene alguna fuente de donde arrancar, comente por favor. Yo ahorita no me voy a poner, pero tuve que sacar el acomulador de adentro antes de tirar una PC vieja y saque esos componenete.

(Ya se que el tema es viejo, que no hay que revivir temas, pero aporte un nuevo uso al mouse no? jaja gracias y perdon)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2020)

Resulta que una amiga de la Sra. Zoidberg le avisó que estaba tirando a la basura muchas cosas viejas, entre ellas aparatos electrónicos y electrodomésticos. Cuando me avisó no pude contener mi espíritu cartonero y me mandé a ver que encontraba.
Bueer...no era la gran cosa, pero me traje un videograbadora VHS que pasó directo al tacho de la basura, un lector de DVD de marca LG, un horno de microondas marca Sigma (    ) que por adentro tiene todo Daewoo, dos baffles pasivos de PC que habían sido "reparados" y un equipo Panasonic con sus baffles en estado lamentable.



Me puse un rato con un par de destornilladores, la pinza y el alicate y logré rescatar esto:

De los baffles Panasonic solo logré salvar los "subwoofers" que estaban impecables (miden 11ohms)..todos los otros parlantes estaban destruidos o eran algo muuuuuuuuy malo. De los baffles de PC "reparados" solo conseguí los parlantes midbass () que además son distintos...
Las dos plaquetas apiladas a la derecha son la fuente del DVD (tambien guardé el cable a 220V) pero tengo que probar si funciona, y la de abajo es la placa de la CPU de la que voy a rescatar una interfaz TOSLink para fibra optica...y algunas fichas RCA.
También rescaté otras cosas:

De izquierda a derecha: dos tubos para sintonizar un baffle bass-reflex,  dos "cacerolas" de plastico para desacoplar los parlantes de medios del woofer, la bandeja de vidrio del microondas (no se vé en la foto) y las rueditas sobre las que gira, el trafo del microondas, el capacitor y el magnetron (a saber si funciona) y el panel de control del microondas, que tiene parte del PCB incinerado...
Aparte junté un par de lamparas, montones de tornillos, varios microswitches y varios cables con conectores fast-on.
Solo me queda revisar el equipo Panasonic que dicen que encendía OK pero se escuchaba muy bajo (no se que esperaban con esos baffles). De este solo me interesan los amplificadores...que espero no hayan volado a la mi#$@+&$


----------



## Drakzorg (Mar 3, 2020)

Bueno, como verán en las siguientes imagen, encontré una plaqueta que parece ser de computadora y tener una conexión via PCI-Express. El problema es que no sé de qué es, si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaría agradecido.
Primer imagen : Una plaqueta con un chip en el medio que dice "S644 SILITEK MPA20604"


----------



## capitanp (Mar 3, 2020)

eso es un controlador de teclado

y es PS2

y dice NUM LOCK

y dice CAPS

y no se que dice el otro led pero es el de desplazamiento


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 3, 2020)

Yo con eso me fabricaria un joystick casero


----------



## Drakzorg (Mar 4, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Yo con eso me fabricaria un joystick casero


Lo que pasa es que yo no sé mucho más de electrónica que usar un soldador de estaño y soldar los cablesitos del mouse jajaj


capitanp dijo:


> eso es un controlador de teclado
> 
> y es PS2
> 
> ...


Gracias por tu respuesta, sinceramente no sé qué hacer con esto


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 4, 2020)

Es de un teclado USB, sin o tienes uno para repuesto, mejor desechalo o usalo como llavero


----------



## peperc (Mar 4, 2020)

Drakzorg dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que yo no sé mucho más de electrónica que usar un soldador de estaño y soldar los cablesitos del mouse jajaj



pero.. haber empezado por ahi !!! hombre.





__





						muñequitos con componentes electronicos - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## capitanp (Mar 5, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Es de un teclado USB, sin o tienes uno para repuesto, mejor desechalo o usalo como llavero



es PS2  GGVDC     Ground Ground V+ Data Clock


----------



## peperc (Mar 5, 2020)

Drakzorg dijo:


> Bueno, como verán en las siguientes imagen, encontré una plaqueta que parece ser de computadora y tener una conexión via PCI-Express. El problema es que no sé de qué es, si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaría agradecido.
> Primer imagen : Una plaqueta con un chip en el medio que dice "S644 SILITEK MPA20604"
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187292Ver el archivo adjunto 187293Ver el archivo adjunto 187294Ver el archivo adjunto 187295



todasa estas placas, de tamaño chico..
con un ci muy especifico.
asi como son 
con ese encaje, plano, una rayita son....

si yo me encuentro una , aca en Argentina, lo ultimo que haria es preguntar:
"¿ que puedo hacer con esta placa ?¿?¿?

podes ..........


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 5, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> es PS2  GGVDC     Ground Ground V+ Data Clock


Amigo, son usb, usa los mismos pines... por eso hay adaptadores PS/2 a USB porque en un pincipio se pensó para USB, pero el protocolo aun no estaba implementado en Windows 98 y Win2000


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 5, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Amigo, son usb, usa los mismos pines... por eso hay adaptadores PS/2 a USB porque en un pincipio se pensó para USB, pero el protocolo aun no estaba implementado en Windows 98 y Win2000



Los mas antiguos PS/2, no tenian integrado la posibilidad de usar en USB directo, ya que no son protocolos iguales. Mas adelante se integró en el mismo integrado controlador, el protocolo y demas (descriptores, y esas cosas que usan el USB, pero no esta presente en el PS/2), para que cada fabricante haga uso de uno u otro protocolo y conexion.
El cambio lo hace automaticamente dentro del integrado en algunas ocasiones, y otras configurando un pin del mismo


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 5, 2022)

Buenas, me comentaron que se pueden armar amplificadores con parte de las placas de televisores, el tema que no se bien como recortar ni que conexiones hacer en estas placas.

Esta es la del TV original que obtuve los parlantes, que volviendo a pispear en el lugar la encontré, esta la otra, pero, mejor vamos de una en una





Basándome en la otra, me hace suponer que es en los calces de la chapa metálica (onda amurallado) en el sector mayor fuera del sector de las franjas amarillas, pero no mucho más supongo.

Iré mirando luego con más detenimiento algún video del tema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 5, 2022)

Buenas. 
Lo primero brocha y aspiradora (si no hay aspiradora cubo de basura, mascarilla y  brochazos dirigidos). 
Lo segundo identificar el circuito del amplificador de sonido. 
Localizar modelo y marca, si no se dispone de ellos buscar número de chasis en la placa. Con esta información tratar de encontrar la información técnica de la placa. 

¿Qué nomenclatura tiene el Ic. que está pegado al disipador de aluminio ("amurallado")?

Ejemplo de lo que deseas hacer:

Limpia la pegatina azúl.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 5, 2022)

Bien, de acuerdo, cuando este limpia y ubicado, subo nuevas fotos, algo más tarde.


----------



## J2C (Jun 5, 2022)

Don Pincha este chasis:

​
es un Philips casi de los últimos, de los que tienen el jungla y microcontrolador en un solo chip (arriba a la izquierda)

Además, la pcb contemplaba armar distintas versiones de chasis por eso tiene tantos jumpers sin colocar como del lado soldadura muchos pad's de componentes smd sin ellos.

Difícil de recuperar para lo que se pretende sino se tienen conocimientos, será mas  sencillo recuperar el integrado/disipador y montar todo en una plaqueta perforada agregando las resistencias y condensadores necesarios en encapsulado tradicional.



Salu2.-


----------



## unmonje (Jun 5, 2022)

Ya veo que Gualeguaychú, no va a poder dormir mas.  
¿ Hasta cuantos watts piensa  que va a conseguir de esos parlantes de 32 ohms en muchos casos ?  
La mayoria de las TV andan por los 3W+3W como mucho . Si fuera un LED de 70 pulgadas, puede que llegue hasta un 10+10 W potencia que ,cualquier TDA 2030 te da con gusto a un dólar por canal.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 5, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ya veo que Gualeguaychú, no va a poder dormir mas.
> ¿ Hasta cuantos watts piensa  que va a conseguir de esos parlantes de 32 ohms en muchos casos ?
> La mayoria de las TV andan por los 3W+3W como mucho . Si fuera un LED de 70 pulgadas, puede que llegue hasta un 10+10 W potencia que ,cualquier TDA 2030 te da con gusto a un dólar por canal.


La verdad la idea partió de un colega, la cual me pareció y hasta sonó interesante, soy más que consciente que no se puede extraer sangre de las piedras, como también que lo adecuado es que usen los parlantes del mismo TV o similar, justo tengo dos pares de parlantes de TVs de características similares salidos de tvs rotos de tubo tirados en la vereda y seria una forma de sacarles partido.

Jhe, el lugar que vivo, es todo un tema, si tienes un equipo muy potente, te vez limitado en su uso XD
Querría saber que fuente llevan, si se pueden adaptar para ser usados en PCs.

Por la placa, tiene la mugre muy malamente pegada, y limpie la zona lo mejor que pude, el componente que ve es este






Hay más fotos si hacen falta, el tema es saber cuales necesitarían para proseguir y/o evaluar


----------



## unmonje (Jun 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La verdad la idea partió de un colega, la cual me pareció y hasta sonó interesante, soy más que consciente que no se puede extraer sangre de las piedras, como también que lo adecuado es que usen los parlantes del mismo TV o similar, justo tengo dos pares de parlantes de TVs de características similares salidos de tvs rotos de tubo tirados en la vereda y seria una forma de sacarles partido.
> 
> Jhe, el lugar que vivo, es todo un tema, si tienes un equipo muy potente, te vez limitado en su uso XD
> Querría saber que fuente llevan, si se pueden adaptar para ser usados en PCs.
> ...



AN7522 Tensión  Maxima 28 voltios, Tensión típica 15 voltios , estereo  de 1 watt cada canal !!! bobinas mínimas de 2 ohms , van a quedar sordos


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 5, 2022)

5 watts, 16  Ω, lo que figura en cada una de las bocinas originales de ese TV


----------



## unmonje (Jun 5, 2022)

Con disipador puede que llegue a bancar 5 watts


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 5, 2022)

O sea, ¿en realidad lo extraído/recortado no estaría preparado ni para aguantar los parlantes originales?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 5, 2022)

Segun su datasheet --> 14 voltios /8 ohmios./3watts /estereo es el uso tipico en los TV


----------



## analogico (Jun 5, 2022)

ahí esta el datashet,  fijate la parte que dice aplicación circuit example.

luego, quitar los componentes que sobren y agregar los que falten.

segun los manuaes de servico que vi de tv phillips esta  muy  parecido al example del datasheet


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 5, 2022)

El tema es que claro, sigo perdido como turco en la neblina, la idea me pareció buena, pero no se leer diagramas, no se por donde serruchar ni por donde conectar, ni siguiera que fuente usar.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El tema es que claro, sigo perdido como turco en la neblina, la idea me pareció buena, pero no se leer diagramas, no se por donde serruchar ni por donde conectar, ni siguiera que fuente usar.


Si usted va a permanecer mas tiempo en este rubro, ya va siendo hora que se ponga manos a la obra, para LEER la simbología eléctrica y electronica, de otro modo no va a avanzar mas en el tema. ¿no le parece ?  
Y el secreto (que no es secreto) es poner el primer pie....aprender un símbolo por dia, en un año va a tener cubierto la mayor parte. Cuando yo empecé en esto, a mis 12 años, apenas sabía donde quedaba el piso y no tenía ni foro, ni bibliografía.


OFF topic : En mi niñez, al pasar por el kiosco veía el periódico semanal "Radio Practica " y comencé a comprarlos. Todo anduvo bien hasta que apareció el primer circuito con compuertas. y no lograba entender que era ESA COSA. La nota hablaba como si fuera mas que obvio pero nunca mencionaba que cosa era. Así que un día, me fui hasta la editorial que afortunadamente quedaba en la ciudad y pedí hablar con uno de los editores y el me aclaró el punto. El ingeniero me dijo que se llamaban compuertas, pero que podía preguntar por carta directamente, no hacia falta ir hasta la editorial... A la semana siguiente fui a comprar el primer libro sobre chips digitales por unos 500 pesos en ese momento, que era un dineral para mis 12 años.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 6, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si usted va a permanecer mas tiempo en este rubro, ya va siendo hora que se ponga manos a la obra, para LEER la simbología eléctrica y electronica, de otro modo no va a avanzar mas en el tema. ¿no le parece ?
> Y el secreto (que no es secreto) es poner el primer pie....aprender un símbolo por dia, en un año va a tener cubierto la mayor parte. Cuando yo empecé en esto, a mis 12 años, apenas sabía donde quedaba el piso y no tenía ni foro, ni bibliografía.
> 
> 
> OFF topic : En mi niñez, al pasar por el kiosco veía el periódico semanal "Radio Practica " y comencé a comprarlos. Todo anduvo bien hasta que apareció el primer circuito con compuertas. y no lograba entender que era ESA COSA. La nota hablaba como si fuera mas que obvio pero nunca mencionaba que cosa era. Así que un día, me fui hasta la editorial que afortunadamente quedaba en la ciudad y pedí hablar con uno de los editores y el me aclaró el punto. El ingeniero me dijo que se llamaban compuertas, pero que podía preguntar por carta directamente, no hacia falta ir hasta la editorial... A la semana siguiente fui a comprar el primer libro sobre chips digitales por unos 500 pesos en ese momento, que era un dineral para mis 12 años.


Ni se si permaneceré, tras algunos pasos en falso tengo bien definido cual quiero seguir, el tema es no tanto los arreglos en electrónica onda TVs y/o equipos que requieran mano especializada y la lectura de diagramas, tal vez pueda aprender a leerlos. Por eso llegue a pedirles ayuda en este caso.
O sea, consultar por un arreglo de un determinado aparato no me libra de tener que llevarlo al técnico (muchos que ingresan se piensan que sí XD), pero no deja de ser una gran guía.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ni se si permaneceré, tras algunos pasos en falso tengo bien definido cual quiero seguir, el tema es no tanto los arreglos en electrónica onda TVs y/o equipos que requieran mano especializada y la lectura de diagramas, tal vez pueda aprender a leerlos. Por eso llegue a pedirles ayuda en este caso.
> O sea, consultar por un arreglo de un determinado aparato no me libra de tener que llevarlo al técnico, pero no deja de ser una gran guía.


No es poca cosa, leer la simbología, ya le dará un poco mas de independencia intelectual, que no es poco para cuando uno está solo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2022)

Para futuras referencias, y sin entrar en los LCD o mas modernos, solo los de tubo.
Busquen muy bien el datasheet del integrado de audio, ya que hay algunos que se comunican con el microprocesador, y si no tiene la señal para "desmutear", salir de "standby" o subir el volumen, de poco sirve (bah, se puede programar un microcontrolador, pero ya se va de tema)


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2022)

Empecemos por algo fácil -> A estas *cosas* , cuando se le inyecta* tensión cuadrada*, la *corriente es triangular* y viceversa.
Las que tienen nucleo de aire, su MU no varia sometida a estas señales eléctricas, pero si el nucleo es de algun material ferroso, pasan cosas, si quieren saber que, estudien mas y lo Yabrán


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 6, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Empecemos por algo fácil -> A estas *cosas* , cuando se le inyecta* tensión cuadrada*, la *corriente es triangular* y viceversa.
> Las que tienen nucleo de aire, su MU no varia sometida a estas señales eléctricas, pero si el nucleo es de algun material ferroso, pasan cosas, si quieren saber que, estudien mas y lo Yabrán
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283345


¿este me serviría?

Ya iré viendo con más calma, hoy fue un día movido  (ni he cenado aún ultimando detalles Xd)


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿este me serviría?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283347
> Ya iré viendo con más calma, hoy fue un día movido  (ni he cenado aún ultimando detalles Xd)


No lo conozco, pero también puedes intentar en *perlego.com* u otras bibliotecas virtuales, registrándote con una cuenta gratis por 2 semanas de prueba y acceder a su enorme biblioteca. Tiene libros de electricidad básica. Yo lo digo porque en   mi caso puedo leer un libro en una semana o al menos solia hacerlo.
Luego si te parece útil,  puedes continuar con una cuota anual irrisoria, equivalente a una hamburguesa al año, para ponerlo en sólido.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 6, 2022)

Um, instalaciones eléctricas llegue a estudiar en su momento, que en monofásicas no se permite más de 15 bocas por circuito, aunque estoy fuera de práctica.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Um, instalaciones eléctricas llegue a estudiar en su momento, que en monofásicas no se permite más de 15 bocas por circuito, aunque estoy fuera de práctica.


Electricidad o electrónica, ahi  hay de todo, desconozco vuestro nivel


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 6, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Electricidad o electrónica, ahi  hay de todo, desconozco vuestro nivel



Apenas este tipo, aunque hace rato que no las planifico. Pero me parece que seria irse por las ramas en este caso.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 7, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Apenas este tipo, aunque hace rato que no las planifico. Pero me parece que seria irse por las ramas en este caso.Ver el archivo adjunto 283353


Ya que está, le aclaro un asunto que parece que le falta información...
Electricidad es un campo enorme, no solamente tirar cables en un domicilio y le aseguro que, si alguien no aprueba lo eléctrico, jamás aprobará lo electrónico..
Hay una carrera que se llama "Ingenieria eléctrica" de 6 años, que no es un chiste.
Allí se aprende el lado difícil de la electricidad, al que pocos llegan siquiera a saber que existe, en toda su vida.
La parte mas difícil de la electrónica a mi modo de ver, es cuando ella interacciona con todo la física de los materiales, que son sometidos a  lo eléctrico y al entorno climático, de manera que yo, le tendría mucho respeto, pero entiendo la situación porque alguna vez yo también ignoraba todo esto que le digo. De paso hay mucha simbología en eléctrónica que en realidad es del campo eléctrico, por ejemplo inductancias, condensadores, trasnformadores, resistencias y mas, son todos símbolos y elementos de el área electica.
La parte importante de la técnica eléctrica no esta en tirar un cable solamente, sino es saber como se comporta físicamente este, ante la acometida de de la tensión y su corriente ya sea en solotario o en conjunto. Sus limites aceptables teóricos y prácticos en fin, una larga lista de eventos a tener en cuenta para no fracasar.


----------

